# The official 60's - early 80's prog thread



## Ether's Bane (Dec 2, 2009)

Yeah.

My personal favorite bands from the above time and genre are:

King Crimson
Rush
Pink Floyd
Styx
early Journey
Kansas
Asia
Emerson, Lake & Palmer
Caravan
Hawkwind


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 2, 2009)

Pink Floyd is all you need.

But I like some King Crimson, Yes, and a few other things as well.


----------



## Erif (Dec 2, 2009)

You're mistake, Watershed, Led Zeppelin and Bowie are all you need. <3

Weird time period. I like to consider the the mid-50s to the early-90s for earlier music. I'll just list the stuff I like (not all my favorites, though) from that time.

David Bowie
The Beatles
The Rolling Stones 
Van Halen
Pink Floyd
Jimi Hendrix
Heart
Boston
Chicago
The Who
Bob Marley 
Aerosmith
Marvin Gaye 
Earth, Wind, and Fire
*Led Zeppelin*(AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA, AAH)
The Police
Santana 
Roy Buchanan 
Blood, Sweat, and Tears
Eagles
Elton John
Iggy Pop
And I also like a little of the Doors, and Fleetwood Mac.  

Wow, that's a lot huh?


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 2, 2009)

Yeah but they're not prog.

Otherwise I'd list them.


----------



## Erif (Dec 2, 2009)

Oh, what's prog? :/


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 2, 2009)

wiki progressive rock


----------

